# Lido 2



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok

looking at options other than the Knock grinder

Pre order for the lido 2 are at $175 ( yes you can pre order it )

so what do we think the price will come out at uk wise

20% tax , dollar to £'s

Best Guess £130 plus shipping ?

Thoughts?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roughly £110 plus shipping, then the lottery of UK charges


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Roughly £110 plus shipping, then the lottery of UK charges


Ok , thought most would be 20% tax , but this is based on no factual evidence .......


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

20% tax plus say £8 for the 'admin' cut for the courier collecting the fee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> 20% tax plus say £8 for the 'admin' cut for the courier collecting the fee


Ok the fact i can pre order is making me think about this .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

VAT+handling charge of about £8 as stated on top of the cost inc shipping


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

and excise duty as well as the VAT and VAT is 20% on the cost plus shipping.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> and excise duty as well as the VAT and VAT is 20% on the cost plus shipping.


Right so that makes it ?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

the Lido is U-G-L-U-Y! lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> the Lido is U-G-L-U-Y! lol


But you might get it before the end of 2014.........

Cant grind coffee with pretty ;0


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't get it going past the duty threshold. Just 20% VAT on the cost of the (unit + postage) + approx £8 admin


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

If shipping cost say $40, I'd make it £156.41 plus post service admin fee (VAT bit is £26.07, duty is zero as the value of the Grinder is


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> If shipping cost say $40, I'd make it £156.41 plus post service admin fee (VAT bit is £26.07, duty is zero as the value of the Grinder is
> 
> thanks Geordie


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

This is what I used to work it out

http://www.dutycalculator.com


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

What category do you pick for a grinder?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just typed in Coffee Grinder and it picks one for you ( think it put it down as electric but can't imagine it affecting the end result)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just double checked on HMRC and it ties in with the site. I think they ask for category in case Excise Duty is payable. Import Duty isn't payable if the goods (excluding postage) is less than £135 or the value of the calculated duty payable is less than £9. Therefore just VAT is applicable


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

There was talk of them sourcing a UK distributor for the Lido 2 - maybe worth an e-mail to check before incurring additional fees?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just in case it helps: my Portaspresso stuff cost a tad over seven hundred quid including shipping. I was charged another two hundred for duty, tax and shipper's handling fees.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Just in case it helps: my Portaspresso stuff cost a tad over seven hundred quid including shipping. I was charged another two hundred for duty, tax and shipper's handling fees.


Bugger me David ,

thats a lot of mc2's........

Does it do pepper too ....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Probably! I'm away more than I'm home so wanted to be able to make as good a cup in a hotel anywhere as I can at home.

It is really a lever machine with a rotary lever!

I have the Rossa HC plus the Rosco grinder and a few bits including a custom made Reg Barber 54.6mm brass tamper !

Worth every penny of the grand it cost!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Probably! I'm away more than I'm home so wanted to be able to make as good a cup in a hotel anywhere as I can at home.
> 
> It is really a lever machine with a rotary lever!
> 
> ...


Ignore me

I have hand grinder envy.......

:0


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Well ... all you have to do is keep chucking money at this hobby!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm Geordie boy I'm not sure where you get those import tax figures from but I know people who are buying vintage razors from the USA for ~£30 and they get hit for VAT and import duty plus handling fees so surely ~£150 will attract duty. Also the HMRC website says that on anything over £135 from outside the USA you will have to pay duty.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Taken from http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/post/buying.htm#3 (I've excluded the bit on Alcohol and tobacco, and, Perfume and toilet water, as they're not really applicable, hence a grinder would fall under 'All Other Goods').

*Tax on goods bought from a non-EU country*

If you're ordering or sending goods from a non-EU country to the UK, even as a gift, you may have to pay Customs Duty, Excise Duty and import VAT.

Please note that where the guidance below refers to 'purchased goods' it makes no difference if the goods are new or used, for example goods bought on an auction site. And it doesn't matter if you buy them for yourself or to sell on.

*All other goods*

If you order or send purchased goods other than alcohol, tobacco, perfume and toilet water from a country outside the EU then you:

don't have to pay Excise Duty

may have to pay Customs Duty on goods with a value that exceeds £135

will have to pay import VAT on goods with a value that exceeds £15

Note that on all goods from outside the EU, Customs Duty is waived if the amount of duty calculated is £9 or under.

Import VAT is 20% and Customs Duty varies on the goods category, more info here http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/tax-and-duty.htm

Remember that all these charges exclude any additional fees the postal service might charge. Also, in the case of VAT, you work out whether you need to pay the fee from the value of the 'goods' but then then if you do, the charge is payable on the postage as well.

As $175 is


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great -


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

spune said:


> Looks great -


Very interesting that they have used an adjustment mechanism (locking collar) exactly the same as the Rosco. They are very similar except that the Rosco is all-brass and grinds directly into the portafilter, levelling it as it goes. Very similar but MUCH uglier!

David


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Will see what the anticipated volumes from MBK are but I'm tempted to order the Lido 2.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Very interesting that they have used an adjustment mechanism (locking collar) exactly the same as the Rosco. They are very similar except that the Rosco is all-brass and grinds directly into the portafilter, levelling it as it goes. Very similar but MUCH uglier!
> 
> David


What other quality hand grinder can do 80g at a time?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For those interested

Looks like Lido 2 will start with a stock of 500 for pre order, judging on the chatter from other forums seems they are week into 120s and above already .


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> For those interested
> 
> Looks like Lido 2 will start with a stock of 500 for pre order, judging on the chatter from other forums seems they are week into 120s and above already .


tempting the only thing is when I get hit with import duty MrsKikapu will work out that it cost more than a few quid!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

MWJB said:


> What other quality hand grinder can do 80g at a time?


Fair point. I grind 20g at a time with the Rosco and you couldn't possibly get 80g in. I expect that 40g is probably about max.

David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Taken from http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/post/buying.htm#3 (I've excluded the bit on Alcohol and tobacco, and, Perfume and toilet water, as they're not really applicable, hence a grinder would fall under 'All Other Goods').
> 
> *Tax on goods bought from a non-EU country*
> 
> ...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, having looked at the HMRC website more thoroughly, i think you're right and dutycalculator.com is wrong!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When I imported my HG One, VAT and Excise Duty was levied on shipping and insurance costs as well - ouch. What was that saying - only two things certain in life? - death and taxes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> When I imported my HG One, VAT and Excise Duty was levied on shipping and insurance costs as well - ouch. What was that saying - only two things certain in life? - death and taxes.


Yep just paid my self assesment , payment on account part 1 . That's a big chunk of money that I'll never see again .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep just paid my self assesment , payment on account part 1 . That's a big chunk of money that I'll never see again .


Same here. This year was the big payment! Ouch it hurt.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Same here. This year was the big payment! Ouch it hurt.


Another one in July .......


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Another one in July .......


Aye, the January ones always the worst tho.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep just paid my self assesment , payment on account part 1 . That's a big chunk of money that I'll never see again .


This is my first self return, the tax bill itself wasn't too bad but then had to pay student loans and didn't even know about the payment on account. Almost fell out my chair when the accountant told me how much I had to pay.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> This is my first self return, the tax bill itself wasn't too bad but then had to pay student loans and didn't even know about the payment on account. Almost fell out my chair when the accountant told me how much I had to pay.


The first year and payment on account is worse , it's like a 1.5 x tax bill.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Student loan? In my day there were no fees and we even got a grant from the local authority!

I graduated in 1976 then did the Bar course which cost my dear old dad £££. Bit of a shock all-round!

Even my elder son (now 35) didn't pay fees just a loan for his subsistence!

I don't think we knew how lucky we were.

David


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got 50% grant and 50% loan after circumstances were assessed. No fees as studied in Scotland, that was just to cover rent/books/food/booze. Still needed a part time job to top it up. Couldn't afford to do the LPC after which brought my legal career to a premature end. Left about 12k in debt.

People studying now (in England) have got it even worse. Paying all your fees too must be crippling.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

People need to look at a degree as an investment now. If you spend £30k+ on one, will you get the job at the end to make it worthwhile?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jobs market is so saturated. A lot of big firms take school leavers on now on schemes similar to their graduate ones. Would probably do that instead and save the cash unless wanted to do something vocational/a trade but then you miss 3/4 years of fun.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's not just the investment in your education it has a knock on effect on the 1st time house buyer market too, you come out of Uni owing £30k+ you're not going to be able to afford the deposit on a house, IF you can find a job. If you really want to make money going into plumbing or become an electrician, or even a plasterer, a half decent plumber in London can easily make £100k+ a year and not be working his arse off either.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Charliej said:


> you come out of Uni owing £30k+ you're not going to be able to afford the deposit on a house, IF you can find a job.


Assuming you want to live like a normal human being (ie. not in a house with 12 others or with your parents) and assuming you find a job, you will most likely spend 60% of your salary on rent / bills and the rest on food / commute. Makes it even more fun to save up for a deposit. Not.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

dsc said:


> Assuming you want to live like a normal human being (ie. not in a house with 12 others or with your parents) and assuming you find a job, you will most likely spend 60% of your salary on rent / bills and the rest on food / commute. Makes it even more fun to save up for a deposit. Not.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


TBH if I was a young person today, I'd just leave the country for this reason. If you need to move across the country for a job, what difference does another country make?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> what difference does another country make?


I'd say quite a big one for most people (talking from experience here, although I actually move here - mad right?).

Back on topic, I've seen the vids of the Lido 2 in action, finally a bigger hand grinder, which is quite a good looker as well.

Regards,

T.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Everywhere has its own problems, I lived in Denmark for a year which was nice but not sure id go there long term. Have a romantic notion of living in France but they're struggling too. My brother moved to China a couple of years ago and loves it there but don't think it's been plain sailing by any means.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I think those of us that had a totally free education with a grant, and any debt accumulated was our own fault, know exactly how lucky we were. I think one of the factors responsible has been the way in which pretty much every young person is encouraged to go to Uni, whereas back in my day most people didn't go on to do A levels or go to Uni and there was no shortage of skilled tradesmen as the old style apprenticeships with day release to get your qualifications was still in place. Also the 2 tier exams system O Levels and CSE's at 16 pretty much divided people into those destined for A Levels and maybe Uni and those destined for a skilled trade and those destined for less skilled work.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I think one of the factors responsible has been the way in which pretty much every young person is encouraged to go to Uni


Agree, that's another reason why the graduate jobs market is so hard - too many of them!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Charliej said:


> Also the 2 tier exams system O Levels and CSE's at 16 pretty much divided people into those destined for A Levels and maybe Uni and those destined for a skilled trade and those destined for less skilled work.


Totally agree with everything you say! Part of the problem is that people who do not go to university but opt for a technical or trade education are looked down upon.

If only this country could be more like Germany in that regard where an apprenticeship followed by a technical career have the same status as further and higher education!

David


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I completely agree with what you're all saying


----------

